# homeless zombie



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

here is our homeless zombie look. 






thanks for feedback and thanks for looking!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Silicone?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That stubble really sells it. Very realistic.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow thats really nice! You guys sculpt mold and cast it yourself? Good job! I likey. I'm a new mask maker haha I just casted my first one in latex yesterday.


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.
yes we sculpt and cast our own masks and they are all silicone.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! That is awesome I agree the stubble is great and really makes the mask, first time I have ever seen that done done.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That's a great mask. I'd love to be able to do that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very good craftsmanship!


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you for the compliments


----------

